# WRINKLE FREE!!! Looking for a moisturizer that has: PEPTIDES & ANTIOXIDANTS



## Piarpreet (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys!!!!

  	So there is this dermatologist that said that I needed peptides and antioxidants in my moisturizer in my 20's to PREVENT wrinkling... I've been postponing it so far.... and its my 25th bday this sunday and wanna get a new skin care routine!


  	I need a moisturizer that has both peptides and antioxidants in it. 


  	Please help me out!

  	The only one I found with peptides was Dr. Brandt and as far as im concerned Id rather have wrinkles than pay 100$ every two months to "hope" to keep them away for longer


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 24, 2011)

Well... First of all you only need antioxidants. Peptides only work while you use them, they don't prevent anything. BUT once you have wrinkles they're very effective at diminishing those.  But if you don't have any signs of wrinkles you really don't need peptides to make them appear smaller?  Antioxidants however can prevent oxidation and damage from the free radicals and uv light and that is excellent.   If you want both you can look into Olay regenerist which is great and inexpensive. Did a test inherent on the serum.   Go for the serums in the pump bottles. Antioxidants are very sensitive and instable and jar packaging Will destroy them


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 24, 2011)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/171774/olay-regenerist-the-whole-series  Here you go. Both antioxidants and peptides. Other options include Paula's choice Resist antioxidant concentrate and Clinique laser foqus (or something like that)


----------



## Piarpreet (May 26, 2011)

Thank you girl  I just wonder if these are extremely moisturizing... Cos I'm unfortunately a greasy faced kind of girl 

  	Clinique's laser focus
  	Olay regenerist

  	Do you know about drinkable antioxidants??? would they really affect skin??I even saw capsules and pills that had vitamins and antioxidants, but the dermatologist on youtube (Dermtv) said it had to be topical.

  	hmm.... And BTW I do have a lil crows feet and a HUGE wrinkle on my forehead  hahaha So maybe peptides aint a bad thing as of now.



Katjamo said:


> Here you go. Both antioxidants and peptides. Other options include Paula's choice Resist antioxidant concentrate and Clinique laser foqus (or something like that)


----------



## hannahpet00 (May 26, 2011)

I use two great products from Excel Skin Care brand, Hydra Pure B-5 and Hydra Peptide Renewal Complex.  I originally came across their products when I was dealing with stretch marks but not regularly use the serums.  They have a store on Amazon and that's where they have the best prices.


----------

